# Series on life of a culinary extern in 4-star shop



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Just read it, it's pretty interesting for those among us who have idly considered culinary training/career but never taken the plunge.
http://slate.msn.com/diary/01-01-08/diary.asp?iMsg=1

Not to be confused with the Diary of a Culinary Student, the Cheftalk feature, which is different.


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

Thanks for the info Live_to_Cook! Looks like an interesting read.

[This message has been edited by layjo (edited 01-12-2001).]


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Cool article. Thanks for the link.


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Thank you Live_to_cook, I like reading the new experiences that new students write. Makes me remember the easy life.


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Thank you Live_to_cook, I like reading the new experiences that new students write. Makes me remember the easy life.


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Sorry for the double post!


----------

